# USA Hudson



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

A while ago, one of the members posted details and photos on how to open up a USA Hudson. I am tryng to find that post. I cannot get my sound to work right and I think my smoke unit just died!! Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think maybe Raymond has the info, did you check his site? 

The smoke units are fine, but there were problems in that USAT did not install a lot of them properly, the metal housing must be electrically insulated. Otherwise they can short out. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg, I found my paperwork on the Hudson. I ended up sending my smoke unit back to Charles Ro. It had been working fine. My Hudson is my least run loco so I do not know what happened. It is my least run but my favorite engine. Another question: the Hudson was one of my first DCC conversions and I did not want to monkey around with too much of the factory wiring. I guess I did not pay much attention to the Phoenix sound unit(2K2) since it seemed to work. I just realized that the sound board is not responding to my NCE system. It is as if the sound unit does not have the proper address. I tried everything I can think of. I have the computer interface and that shows the right address on the board. Any help? I am going to call Phoenix tomorrow. Ken


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very strange Kenny, if you can read the proper address from the Phoenix, it should respond. What kind of DCC system are you using to control the Phoenix? I am not aware of what kind (if any) of motor decoder there is in the Hudson, I thought they had an early QSI system in them, but if that is so, then the Phoenix would not be required. Is the Phoenix in the tender? If so, you could try putting the tender alone on a DCC programming track and verify it's DCC operation. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

OK I have a Hudson also..this might seem obvious but check the power inputs to the Phoenix, also check the volume to see where it is at..sometimes it gets turned down inadvertantly.

If it is reading the address it must be connected, maybe check the speaker wires to see if they are connected.

Sometimes the 2K2 board stops working for what ever reason, and all you have to do is turn off power to the Phoenix then turn it back on...this seems to reset the 2K2 board.

Past experience with the early Hudson, like I have, the wires inside are many and thready..so the stance of being reluctant to get inside is warranted.

So be vary careful when getting inside...if in fact the board is in the engine like it is suppose to be from the factory.

Make diagrams, take pics of the wiring before proceeding..this insurance has saved me many a time!

IMHO

Hope this helps

Bubba


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Bubba and Greg

I spoke to Phoenix today. We tried fixing the problem but we could not fix it. The board does not recognize the DCC signals so the board s going to have to be replaced. I will let you know how I make out once I get the new 2K2 and my smoke unit. Kenny


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Gregg, I have the NCE system. Ken


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bubba*
*>......snip.......So be vary careful when getting inside...snip....*

*Right on - We have installed a new security system to watch over it - As tough as SHACK...* *...........Its like having AIR HORNS on a HUDSON........NOT........*


----------

